# My first product line shoot - CC please



## Breanna (Feb 4, 2009)

Thoughts? This is only my 2nd attempt with my homemade macro box, and to be honest, these products are fairly tricky to shoot. Harder than I thought, that's for sure. These are my sample shots - if they decide that they like me, I will be producing hundreds of images for this medical device company. I really, really want to book this as a regular gig, so I would love some helpful CC. I take direction well 

Thoughts on the blue? When I met with them, the seemed to like a blue "aura"


----------



## AdamBomb (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say Composition is good. But I feel like the particular blue you chose is not contrasting enough with the products. Almost like I'm fighting myself about what to look at. I hope you dont mind, but here's an example of a difference shade:

Much easier on the eye IMO


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with adam bomb


----------



## Chris Stegner (Feb 4, 2009)

You may want to ask whoever is designing the marketing materials how they plan on using these images in their layouts. I've done some of this type of stuff and almost every time the designer wants the product outlined. 

I mention this because the color of the product is white, therefore if the image is outlined and dropped on a white page (or even a page colored with say the companies corporate colors) then the product will look odd because it's off color.


----------



## Breanna (Feb 4, 2009)

AdamBomb said:


> I would say Composition is good. But I feel like the particular blue you chose is not contrasting enough with the products. Almost like I'm fighting myself about what to look at. I hope you dont mind, but here's an example of a difference shade:
> 
> Much easier on the eye IMO


 
I see what you mean, nice edit. I will for sure keep that in mind going forward. Thanks!


----------



## Breanna (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris Stegner said:


> You may want to ask whoever is designing the marketing materials how they plan on using these images in their layouts. I've done some of this type of stuff and almost every time the designer wants the product outlined.
> 
> I mention this because the color of the product is white, therefore if the image is outlined and dropped on a white page (or even a page colored with say the companies corporate colors) then the product will look odd because it's off color.


 
I'm not really following...you mean an outline around the image as a whole? Or, I should shoot so that the product can essentially appear to be on a transparent background? Sorry, brain is running slow this am...haha


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 4, 2009)

Breanna said:


> I'm not really following...you mean an outline around the image



I think he meant to strip out the background so the product image could be "dropped" into a layout.

What I suggest is try shooting on white or light grey.  Place black cards close to the tubing...  as close as you can without coming into view.  You'll get some black "highlights" (actually reflections) doing this, helping to define the edges.

I shoot pumps that use tubing like this.  I may have some around here.  I'll try to do a test for you.

-Pete


----------



## Breanna (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, gotcha. I would love to see any examples that you have.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 6, 2009)

Well...  I don't have anything as small as you're shooting, but I came up with this.






Can you see the black reflections?  Do you like this look?

-Pete


----------



## Breanna (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Pete! That is great. How did you position the black exactly?


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing fancy.  I pulled down the black paper behind the table, and placed a black card in front leaning against the tripod.






I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## NickJ (Feb 13, 2009)

This definitely improves the definition on the surface and adds contrast, nice idea!



Christie Photo said:


> Well...  I don't have anything as small as you're shooting, but I came up with this.
> 
> Can you see the black reflections?  Do you like this look?
> 
> -Pete


----------



## m2v (Feb 19, 2009)

wonder why the resolution is not that high and the subjects not that sharp


----------



## modlife (Feb 20, 2009)

I think everyone has given you some great tips. 

I'd work on lighting or camera settings and shoot at a lower ISO - assuming that's where your grain is coming from. Try a much wider aperture and longer shutter speed if lighting is the issue. A remote and good, solid tripod is invaluable as well. I don't really know your camera, but I use manual focus and live view for stuff like this on the 40D. Actually, I've found myself the last few months doing everything other than AF through the viewfinder in manual mode - but I'm a bit of a control freak.

-Josh


----------

